# Red Pear and Blue Cheese salad with Honey Mustard Dressing



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 9, 2011)

This has become one of my favorite salads. Had it this morning and figured I'd share the recipe. The spice amounts will be listed in number of taps. As in, place the spice container on its side and tap a small amount in. No idea what the exact measurement is, it's a really small amount. Also no clue on the exact measurement of the lettuce.

Dressing:
1/2 tsp spicy brown mustard
1/2 tsp honey
2 taps cloves
2 taps cardamom
3 taps allspice
3 taps mace
1 tblsp water

Salad:
2 to 3 good handfuls red leaf, green leaf, or boston lettuce
1 red pear
2 tblsp crumbled blue cheese
chopped pecans

Mix up dressing ingredients and set aside. Thoroughly wash lettuce and tear into bite size pieces. Core pear and dice into approximately 1/4 inch pieces (small bite size). Toss lettuce, pear, blue cheese and dressing together. When served, sprinkle with chopped pecans.


----------



## spork (Jun 9, 2011)

That sounds really good, p.a.g., really strong flavors.  Interesting that there's no oil in the dressing.  I've copied and will try it.


----------

